# finally got my heckel discus tank up and running



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

I figured I would start a new thread for new pics and updates since I now have the tank set up and running.

here are the basics: 125 gallon aquarium filtered by 2 fluval 405 cannister filters. heated by 2 150 watt heaters.

temp: 84
PH 7.5
GH and KH both 7 degrees.

all other parameters normal. the PH and hardness is a bit high because I wanted to replicate the water of where I bought them so as not to stress them any more than I had to. all new water changes are with 100% RO/DI water to slowly bring the PH and hardness down. I also have peat nuggets in one of the filters to help some more.

the tank is decorated with 2 large pieces of driftwood, one of them extends out the top of the water. the plants are silk and plastic ficus plants. the sand is 1/2 to 1 inch think fine white sand, with a little coarser stuff added.

the tank currently houses 12 4-4.5 inch heckel discus and 4 2 inch S. jurupari.

that's all that boring junk, here are the pics!


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

A very nice tank and stunning Heckels!!!! :thumb: As for I can judge you thought of everything,...a thin sand layer, gradually lower the hardness of the water, lots of open space and some driftwood to hide,.....perfect! :thumb: As if you had talked to my learning master Larry (Apistomaster). Very nice and perfect tank and fish :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## discusfreak2005 (Apr 11, 2005)

awesome!

those should color up real nicely.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

It's almost depressing to see them so huddled as they settle in... 
I'm sure they will be out and about soon enough and up front begging for dinner!  
At least they're settling in the way we like to see... pale only and together in a group! 
That's a great sign!

I think you've built that tank up perfectly with the doubled up hardware, and the plans to gradually lower the hardness and pH.


----------



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

they are looking much better today. they actually came to the front of the tank to eat and devoured a couple of cubes of bloodworms.

they still hate it when I turn the lights on. I really need to get some floating plants. but with the lights off they are happy and wandering all over the tank tracking down stray bloodworms.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

hello Tanganyikaguy, i know this is an old post but i wanted to ask a noob question. i want to switch from gravel to sand and i've been recommended not to do so. i see you have sand substrate and was wondering what kind it was and what you do to maintain it. the tank looks beautiful and i really like this site. very informative


----------



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

I used plain old fine white sand that my aquarium store had. cant remember exactly what brand.

the main problem with a sand is that if you dont keep it stirred up, you get sulfide gas buildup under the sand a lot quicker than you would get with gravel. but you can keep that away by stirring the sand every time you do a water change, or keeping a thinner layer of sand. the Jurupari in my tank also keep the sand stirred up to keep anaerobic areas from forming and creating gas pockets.

I prefer sand in my tanks. I like the look, and it's more natural for the type of fish I keep.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice looking tank, the fish look very nice.
Regarding sand I wouldnt pay petshop prices, I use 30 grit silica sand from the local hardware store. The downside as mentioned is that you must stir/vacuum the sand to keep the sand from going bad. I wouldnt use more sand than what is required to give you about one inch of depth.
Definitely need some floating plants though.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

ok thanks for the reply. my other question would have to be, when you do the water changes, doesn't that stress the discus? doesn't the mixing of the sand stir up all over the tank? i'm just assuming this of course due to the fact that at the beach the sand gets all over the place in the water. i have an UGF but am aware that i would have to get rid of it. do you turn the filters off when doing water changes? also, the specific sand can't be like the coral sand correct? it has to be silica sand? i have been trying to read up but there is such a plethora of information that it's kind of hard to keep up. i do want the white sand look, looks a lot cleaner and seems to be easier to see uneaten food. once again i'm sorry for the noob questions but i'm a biginner trying to get it right the first time.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

rickztahone said:


> ok thanks for the reply. my other question would have to be, when you do the water changes, doesn't that stress the discus? doesn't the mixing of the sand stir up all over the tank? i'm just assuming this of course due to the fact that at the beach the sand gets all over the place in the water. i have an UGF but am aware that i would have to get rid of it. do you turn the filters off when doing water changes? also, the specific sand can't be like the coral sand correct? it has to be silica sand? i have been trying to read up but there is such a plethora of information that it's kind of hard to keep up. i do want the white sand look, looks a lot cleaner and seems to be easier to see uneaten food. once again i'm sorry for the noob questions but i'm a biginner trying to get it right the first time.


They get a little bothered by your arm & vacuum in the tank but they get used to it in time and its not a problem with them. They'll go to one side of the tank for a bit & when its over, they'll go around looking for bits of food you may have uncovered. Atleast my heckels & turq's did.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

also i might add, i have like 10 cory cats. would the sand be too abrasive for them since they tend to bury their faces in the substrate to get food?


----------



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

got a few new awful pics.  these guys dont cooperate when it comes to picture time. and it probably would have helped if I cleaned the glass better. 























































you definitely do not want coral sand. it will keep your PH and hardness too high for south american fish. I dont turn my filters off, but you have to be careful to not stir the sand up too much near the intakes. sand can wear out impellers in your filters pretty fast.

I am not sure on the cory cat question. as far as I know it will be fine. I have cories in my other discus tank with sand and they are doing great. I guess it really depends on the type of sand. something with sharp edges like quartz sand might injure them.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

so just to make sure, silica sand is good? also, i've heard mention of play sand? i just want to be foolproof when i go to the local Pet Shop. i will get rid of the UGF but i'm thinking of keeping my power heads. would that be a good idea? they keep movement above, which is good IMO.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

Get your silica sand from a home improvement store, or hardware store. Much much cheaper and you will have some variety in grain size. I use 20 or 30 grit size. Be careful of some of the play sands as they can be excessively fine almost dust like, not good.


----------



## artkelli (Dec 16, 2003)

You could also use pool filter sand. It tends to be a little larger particle size.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

pool filter sand is also dirt cheap. i do turn off my filters when i do water changes. just to be safe. your cories will prefer the sand. its easier for them to get down in there to find food.

getting back to the original topic though, your discus are beautiful. great layout also. do you have any whole tank shots since they have acclimated and colored up? id love to see more pictures and keep up the great work


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

thank you all very much for your advice. i will go to my local home depot and ask for the silica sand.


----------

